# Word 2007 - verschiedene Blätter mit unterschiedlicher Hintergrundfarbe



## multitasker (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
wie kann ich festlegen, dass Seiten unterschiedliche Farben haben und wie kann ich die Seitenorientierung (horizontal/vertikal) für verschieden Seiten festlegen?

Gruß Jens


----------



## duckdonald (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

allgemein die Seitenfarbe geht unter Seitenlayout->Seitenhintergrund->Seitenfarbe
Allerdings dann immer komplett das gesamte Dokument - nicht ausprobierte Alternative wäre eine rechteckige Form je Seite hinter den Text zu legen.

Und zur Seitenorientierung: Seitenlayout->Seite einrichten... (der Pfeil unten rechts) 
im folgenden Dialog auf Quer/Hoch stellen und in der unteren Hälfte bei "Übernehmen für:" auf "Dokument ab hier" stellen. Das für jeden Orientierungswechsel wiederholen.

Gruß 
-DD-


----------

